
You just can't quit Napster. Literally - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/338944/you-just-cant-quit-napster--literally
======
redorb
I think valleywag would do better - with more in depth articles (or atleast a
read more... link)

I think this is a little too long tail for me, its a blog post about a blog
post... :/

is it just me?,.rb

